# Spike the Warthog



## bulawayolass

Had an email today from a friend who was sent the following from a friend in Zimbabwe she sent him this picture & story that I thought was delightful. 

They'd been away at a game park & the first evening while sitting in front of the bar fire, in walked a fully grown wart hog. He walked over to the bar & without a word the bar man handed him a pillow. He took the pillow, put it next to the fire promptly lay down with his head on the pillow & went to sleep apparently he spends the cold nights there. In the morning he’s off into the bush again! She says if the barman isn’t there he’ll grab a pillow off one of the couches


----------



## greenasthegrass

That is proper cool what a mighty fine creature thought they were meant to be really viscious?

Greenie


----------



## bulawayolass

They can be like any wild animal but they are also very intelligent. I don't know that l would step over him to try and poker the fire if it went low though. 

Animals tend to live and let live you cross them though thats when you find out that it isnt a good idea, trouble is you can cross them without realising it.


----------



## Grizzly

That warthog sure gets around ! Also spotted by firesides in South Africa, Botswana and Namibia !

G


----------



## bulawayolass

Hey he has a big family they teach each other the tricks of fireside sleeping & as stated he is cute. Has to be a male look how he hogs the fire place.


----------



## Grizzly

bulawayolass said:


> . Has to be a male look how he hogs the fire place.


Love the "hogs" !!

G :lol:


----------



## tonyt

Lovely - especially spit-roast or even as sausages mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bulawayolass

Tony l am starving did you have to lower the post to the standard of food now l have to find some food :?


----------



## tonyt

Well it's just about coming up to lunch time so why not cut a few thick slices off the leg joint (make sure there's just a tasting of crunchy fat included), slap them between a couple of thick slices of bread - a good dollop of mustard, and wash down with a nice cold beer.

Failing that, you might have a bit of dry cheese in the fridge!


----------



## andrewball1000

This didn't pan out as I expected from the original post.

"A warthog walks into a bar and asks the barman for a pillow. The barman said .............................. "

please complete


----------



## brockley

I don't get it ----- why did she say to Spike "please complete"?


----------



## andrewball1000

brockley said:


> I don't get it ----- why did she say to Spike "please complete"?


I was suggesting that others might like to complete the line in their own words along the lines of the old joke, "we don't many wart hogs in here! and the wart hog says- " I am not surprised with the cost of this beer!

It would be good to hear some better punch lines.


----------



## brockley

andrewball1000 said:


> brockley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it ----- why did she say to Spike "please complete"?
> 
> 
> 
> I was suggesting that others might like to complete the line in their own words along the lines of the old joke, "we don't many wart hogs in here! and the wart hog says- " I am not surprised with the cost of this beer!
> 
> It would be good to hear some better punch lines.
Click to expand...

Sorry Andrew, my reply was meant to be a joke 

8O I'll get me coat.


----------



## 747

In 1981, we could not land at thr airport in Wnkie National Park until they chased the Warthogs off the runway. It happened all the time those days apparently.

I bet there is not many Warthogs left in Zim nowadays. Mostly because they taste very nice.


----------



## tonyt

747 said:


> In 1981, we could not land at thr airport in Wnkie National Park until they chased the Warthogs off the runway. It happened all the time those days apparently.
> 
> I bet there is not many Warthogs left in Zim nowadays. Mostly because they taste very nice.


I remember that park well (including the missing A) 

Robin Camp - sleeping under canvas - in the morning, lion paw marks in the sand around the tent.


----------



## Grizzly

I feel a bout of the wenwes coming on.....! :wink: 

G


----------



## tonyt

Grizzly said:


> I feel a bout of the wenwes coming on.....! :wink:
> 
> G


Oh no - not from me! I was down south when all the wenwes fled across the Limpopo from Rhodesia with their sad stories.


----------



## Grizzly

tonyt said:


> Oh no - not from me! I was down south when all the wenwes fled across the Limpopo from Rhodesia with their sad stories.


Someone had to keep the Racist Republic afloat...!

G


----------



## tonyt

Grizzly said:


> Someone had to keep the Racist Republic afloat...!
> 
> G


Not me (again) I was actively sinking it, not like some who just shouted from the sidelines and then turned their backs.

Anyway, back to warthog sausages - very tasty


----------



## Grizzly

tonyt said:


> .
> 
> Anyway, back to warthog sausages - very tasty


So they should be; most of them were full of the contents of our veg and flower gardens.

G


----------



## 747

You cannot blame me for the White Racist Republic either. I just took all their money while commissioning Sasol 2 and 3. :lol: 

I miss the Boerewors though.


----------



## tonyt

747 said:


> You cannot blame me for the White Racist Republic either. I just took all their money while commissioning Sasol 2 and 3. :lol:
> 
> I miss the Boerewors though.


......... and I did my best to produce loads of cars to use the Sasol fuel as fast as it was produced.

I enjoy the boerewors every time I go but they're not as nice as warthog sausages.  IMHO


----------



## Grizzly

747 said:


> I miss the Boerewors though.


We've got a South African shop nearby that does excellent boerewors and will post it:

http://www.tasteofsouthafrica.com/

I miss the biltong- it's not right in packets.

G


----------

